# western new york



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

I am looking for plow jobs or sub work in orleans county and eastrern niagra county :waving: send email to [email protected]


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Will also be willing to travel to Buffalo/Rochester in emergency sitations.


----------



## SnowProGRES (Sep 7, 2003)

*Now Hiring*

I know you didnt mention Erie county, but my company is hiring subs in the buffalo area. If you can get out here during a storm or if you know local subs we would be happy to consider your bids.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Keep looking around here there is some members from your area if you get 7 feet of snow again i would be willing to travel there to help out. Otherwise i am over 40 minutes away so it may not be worth wile for the travel but will consider it pm if you would like to send me more info Walt


----------

